# Small white fuzzy flying bugs



## Mr.Mantid (Mar 1, 2011)

Greetings Fellow Mantis Handlers,

Every once in a while during summer, I notice these small white fuzzy bugs flying around. They also have wings and legs. They kind of look like bits of cotton floating around. Does anyone know the common name and perhaps the scientific name for these little creatures? I'm just wondering out of curiosity. Thanks.

Mr. Mantid


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 1, 2011)

Sounds like a woolly aphid to me, Mr M. Try this: http://www.extension...oollyaphid.html

What made you think of 'em in the middle of winter?

Edit: Also, you can google &lt;wooly aphid&gt; and hit images. Little white fluffy things with wings and legs everywhere!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Mar 1, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> Sounds like a woolly aphid to me, Mr M. Try this: http://www.extension...oollyaphid.html
> 
> What made you think of 'em in the middle of winter?
> 
> Edit: Also, you can google &lt;wooly aphid&gt; and hit images. Little white fluffy things with wings and legs everywhere!


Bingo. I remember them seeing them quite often in my childhood but not as much now. I am applying to college which requires two essays, and as I was brainstorming inspiring things from my childhood for the essay, that memory surfaced up. Then curiosity struck me so I had to ask.

Thanks,

Mr.Mantid


----------



## Peter Clausen (Mar 2, 2011)

I see them frequently in the summer and fall up here in Oregon. They have a definite bluish color when they're flying.


----------

